# لنتقي حول صناعة طابعة ثلاثية الأبعاد للمعدن



## إبن البشير (9 يونيو 2017)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يمكن أن نُكون فريقا لتصميم و تصنيع طابعة ثلاثية الأبعاد للمعدن.

أعطي مثالا لطابعة متطورة جدا في هذا المجال. وهو مجال على ما أعتقد سيقلب كل قواعد التصنيع و كذلك التوازنات الإستراتجية في الصناعة في العالم

https://www.eos.info/systems_solutions/metal/systems_equipment/eosint_m280

كل الأفكار و الإقتراحات و المشاريع في هذا الموضوع مرحب بها.

كل من له إهتمام بالموضوع مرحب به. إذا توصلنا لنتائج نظرية مرضية, بيننا, إن شاء الله, يمكن أن نتوجه إلى التصنيع الفعلي, بإذن الله تعالى.


----------



## ريحانة ابيها (5 مارس 2018)

دهان المكان شئ هام جدا، وبخاصة الجدران، حيث يتم دهان الجدران لان الدهان يعطي للجدران منظر لائق وشكل جذاب حيث يعمل الدهان علي تلبيس الحوائط حلية جديدة وبهية، خاصة انه يساهد علي اعطاء احساس من الروعة والجمال، حيث ان الدهان يعمل علي اكتمال رونق البناء، لذلك يجب الحرص علي اختيار شكل الدهان ورونقه، حيث ان الدهان له انواع مختلفة هناك دهان عادي يتم فيه دهان الحائط بالوان معينة حسب حجم كل حائط والدهان العادي مناسب لكل الغرف وسهولة غسيله، وتختلف انواع الديكورات، ودهان ااديكورات باستخدام انواع مختلفة من الدهان، دهان التعتيق له طرق معينة يتم استخدامها بوسائل معينة حيث ان دهان التعتيق له طابع الفخامة والتراث، وهناك نوع من الدهان يستخدم فيه الباركيه والسيراميك المعتق ويساعد ذلك علي فخامة الغرف، وهناك نوع اخر من دهان الترخيم فهو يعتمد علي مبدأ حجر الرخام وهذا النوع يستخدم في دهان الاعمدة والمدافئ الحجرية، وهذا النوع من الدهان غالي سعره جدا ، وهناك نوع اخر وهو الدهان المخملي فهو دخان مبتكر وحديث حيث يوضع في مكان الاستقبال حيث يعطي الجدار رونق مخملي دافى، ويتم استخدام ورق الجدران حيث هو بديل وحديث وجيد عن الدهان، 
شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض
شركة نقل عفش بالرياض

شركة تخزين اثاث بالرياض

حيث يضفي علي المكان حيوية وشكل جمالي لائق ويتيح هذا النوع اختيار الوان ورسومات زاهية، وهناك انواع من الدهان تعمل علي اعطاء اتساع للغرف، وليعطي الدهان شكل جمالي يجب ان يتم اختيار نوع من الزخارف تناسب مع حجم الغرفة، وهناك انواع اخري يتم استخدام ورق الجدران فيها ويتميز ورق الجدران انه قابل الغسيل، حيث يتم استخدام الديكور الحجري لانه يعطي الفخامة، والاناقة للمكان، حيث يعمل علي اكتمال رونق البناء


شركة عزل بالرياض

شركة عزل فوم بالرياض
شركة عزل خزانات بالرياض

شركة عزل اسطح بالرياض
انواع الدهانات والديكورات: 
- دهان عادي: يتم استخدام الدهان العادي في الحوائط نظرا لرخص ثمنه فهو مناسب للغرف الضيقة والواسعة فيتميز الدهان العادي بسهولة غسله، حيث يتناسب مع انواع الديكورات المختلفة، ويتميز ايضا الدهان العادي برخص ثمنه ويمكن استخدامه ليساعد علي عمل الديكور، ويتميز الدهان العادي بانه يضيف رونق لشكل الديكور 
-دهان التعتيق: يستخدم دهان التعتيق بطرق خاصة وبوسائل معينة حيث تعمل علي اعطاء طابع العراقة والفخامة والتراث حيث يتم استخدام الباركيه وااسيراميك المعتق حيث يعمل علي اضفاء الفخامة علي الغرفة وللدهان انواع مختلفة فهو دهان بارز يستخدم لابراز منحنيات فنية معتقة في الجدران منها التعتيق الحجري الذي يستخدم في الدهان
دهان الترخيم: حيث يعتمد الدهان علي مبدأ حجر الرخام حيث يستخدم في دهان الاعمدة والمدافئ الحجرية، حيث يعتبر بديل عن الرخام الطبيعي غالي الثمن حيث لا يسمح باستخدامه في اكثر من حائط، حيث ان دهان الترخيم يعتمد علي حجر الرخام حيث يعتمد دهان الترخيم علي دهان الاعمدة، حيث ان هذا النوع من الدهان يعمل علي اعطاء رونق جمالي لغرفة، وايضا يساعد علي اعطاء اتساع
الدهان المخملي: هذا النوع من الدهان يعتمد علي عاي انه مبتكر وحديث حيث يتم وضع ذلك الموع من الدهان رونق فهو يوضع في مكان الاستقبال، فالدهان المخملي يعمل علي اعطاء رونق دادافئ، فهو يتميز باشكال والوان عديدة
شركة صيانة وتركيب مصاعد بالرياض
شركة صيانة وتركيب كهرباء بالرياض

شركة صيانة وتركيب سباكة بالرياض
ورق الجدران: هذا النوع من الدهان يعتبر بديل جيد دا وحديث عن استخدام انواع الدهان المختلفة حيث يضفي علي المكان حيوية ويعطي منظر جمالي رائع، فهو يحتوي علي الوان عديدة ورسومات مختلفة وجميله وزاهية، حيث يتم وضعه علي الحوائط، ويستخدم لعدة اغراض فهناك اشكال منه تعطي شكل جمالي، وهو يحتوي علي زخارف مختلفة فهناك اشكال منه تحتوي علي زخارف تكون صغيرة الحجم حيث تتناسب هذه الزخارف مع الغرف التي تكون صغيرةالحجم، وهناك زخارف اخري تكون كبيرة الحجم تتناسب مع نوع غرف اخري اكبر في الحجم، وورق الجدران قابل للغسيل والتنظيف، ويتميز ورق الجدران بانه يعطي احساس بالدفء والراحة في المبني، ويمكن ان يستخدم في الحمامات لامه لا يتلف من الماء، وهو اصبح طلبا في الاونة الاخيرة
الديكور الخشبي: اصبح في الاونة الاخيرة يستخدم الديكور الخشبي حيث يتم وضعه علي الحوائط فهو يعطي شكل جمالي رائع ورونق جذاب ويساعد علي اكتمال رونق الغرف فهو يعطي احساس بالدفء والراحة والاتساع ايضا،وهناك ذيكورات متميزة منه يتم استخدامها في الحوائط بشكل جمالي غاية في الاتقان والجمال، فهو يحتوي علي اشكال جميلة وبسيطة ويمكن ان يضع علي شكل ركنة في حائط ما
نصائح وارشادات: 
1- يجب ان يتم الحرص علي اختيار الزخارف بحيث انها تكون تناسب،مع حجم الغرفة ومع لون الدهان
2- يجب ان يتم استخدام نوع من ورق الجدران يكون قابل للغسيل 
3- عند استخدام الديكور الحجري يجب ان يتم اختياره بعناية فائقة حتي يتناسب مع حجم الغرفث
4- عند استخدام الديجور الخشي يجب ان يكون فائق وجميل ويكون بشكل يتلائم مع حجم الغرفة




المصدر : شركة دهانات وديكورات بالرياض
شركة تركيب باركيه بالرياض

شركة تركيب درابزين وابواب بالرياض


----------

